

IPad DRM endangers our rights - apgwoz
http://www.defectivebydesign.org/ipad

======
tptacek
How do startup enthusiasts get around the fact that you're free not to use an
iPad? How do we get to the point where we believe that companies should not be
free to build product offerings in whatever lawful way they see fit?

It feels like people want it both ways. They want the openness of Linux
without sacrificing the competence of Apple. That doesn't seem like a
reasonable demand to me.

~~~
tensor
I'd say it's a pretty reasonable demand. Android is also looking to fill that
gap, which is good.

